# Queen Elizabeth II Hospital, September 2015



## urbexdevil (Sep 27, 2015)

Certainly at the top of the list of splores this, without a doubt worth the trip! All be it only 20 mins away, for some of us anyway ��

The day started early and after some very useful hints from a fellow explorer we walked straight into the hospital with no trouble at all, best of all the automatic doors were still working! A slightly odd experience in an abandoned hospital for the doors to literally welcome us through, but with the power still in throughout the hospital made for some amazing shots and a lot of laughs.

Big hello to the other two explorers we bumped into a few times around the site... thanks for the heads up on the stink in one room, I almost threw up and thanks again for the morgue directions 

Enough of the talking though, time for some and pictures!

























































...and my fav picture of the day...


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 27, 2015)

Good stuff  Glad you didn't get pinched!


----------



## urbexdevil (Sep 27, 2015)

Best one in a while! No pinching at all lmao


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice set, and esp like that last one too. I hear this place has had a lot of activity recently.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice one, 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice one,and I do like the staircase shot.


----------



## urbexdevil (Sep 28, 2015)

I really must upload pictures all in one shot... Here's the last few off my phone haha...





















Anyone wondered where all the beds went?





So glad I got to see this site


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 29, 2015)

Awesome, I never saw the beds! Nice


----------



## Scattergun (Oct 3, 2015)

Nicely done. I'd consider jumping on the bus if it wasn't so far from me. Then again I've plenty holiday days to use up.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 3, 2015)

scattergun said:


> Nicely done. I'd consider jumping on the bus if it wasn't so far from me. Then again I've plenty holiday days to use up.



Place is crawling with secca now and police are called so im told, just a heads up


----------



## QE2WGC (Oct 30, 2015)

As a former staff member of the Hospital I'm loving looking at these. Please ask if you need to know anything about the place.

Did you find the secure mental health wards?


----------



## HLA5701 (Nov 3, 2015)

QE2WGC said:


> As a former staff member of the Hospital I'm loving looking at these. Please ask if you need to know anything about the place.
> 
> Did you find the secure mental health wards?


I also worked at the hospital, on and off for ten years and did my training there. I used to work on ICU and A&E as well as some of the wards in the tower, mostly Ayot (Level 3) and Knebworth (level 5) wards. Seems strange to see ICU completely empty except the bedside pendants for equipment. QE2WGC - a friend of mine worked on the MHU welwyn ward at the time the women went down the stairwell although it was before my time, there were two women a month or so apart. The ward with all the beds in was Cuffley Ward up on level 8, it was the Trust's bed store after it closed. HAs anyone been in the old Radio room on level 8? The hospital radio used to be produced from there but it's tricky to find, even when the hospital was open.


----------



## QE2WGC (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi HLA, I worked in Pathology in the late 90's into the mid 2000's. I remember the jumpers from the mental health although I didn't see the incidents. Never knew there was a radio room up top, but very rarely went up there I guess.

There was a tunnel from the bottom floor near the mortuary that went to the basement of mental health, that was creepy enough when the place was fully open!

Is the orthopaedic wing (Princes Wing ) accessible as that had its own theatres.


----------

